# 2006 Queen's Birthday Honours for Service and civilian personnel



## big bad john (17 Jun 2006)

Don't get your hopes up lads, read it and weep! lol  Please look under Royal Navy MBE for a Canadian Entry!

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/HistoryAndHonour/2006QueensBirthdayHonoursForServiceAndCivilianPersonnel.htm

2006 Queen's Birthday Honours for Service and civilian personnel
17 Jun 06 
The outstanding service of over 130 Service personnel, along with many civilians in defence, has been recognised in the latest Birthday Honours list.

 The full Navy, Army, RAF and defence lists, released on the occasion of Her Majesty's 80th birthday, are reproduced below. 

HIGHER HONOURS FOR THE ARMED FORCES 

Appointments to the Military Division of the Most Honourable Order of Bath

As Knight Commander (KCB)

Vice Admiral Tim McCLEMENT OBE Deputy Commander in Chief Fleet

As Companions (CB)

Rear Admiral Nick HARRIS MBE former Flag Officer Scotland Northern England and Northern Ireland
Surgeon Vice Admiral Ian JENKINS CVO Surgeon General
Major General David Robert BILL Late Corps of Royal Engineers
Major General David Malcolm HOWELL OBE Late Adjutant General's Corps (Army Legal Services Branch)
Air Vice Marshal Iain McNicoll CBE Air Officer Commanding Headquarters No 2 Group Royal Air Force 


ROYAL NAVY 

Appointments to the Military Division of the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire

As Knight Commander (CBE)

Commodore Charles MONTGOMERY
Commodore Dick TWITCHEN

As Officers (OBE)

Captain Nigel CHAMBERS, RN
Captain Mike KNOWLES, RN
Commander Mike MARTIN, RN
Captain Simon MARTIN LVO, RN
Lieutenant Colonel (now Acting Colonel) Jos McCABE, Royal Marines
Major Steve POTTER, Royal Marines
Captain Paul QUINN, RN
Commander Ian RICHES, RN

As Members (MBE)

Chaplain Tommy GOODWIN, RN
Warrant Officer 1st Class (Weapon Engineering Mechanic) M W HANNIBAL
Lieutenant Commander Tristan LOVERING, RN
Captain Allan MACKENZIE (Canadian Forces)
Chief Petty Officer (Diver) J A MEEKIN
Warrant Officer 1st Class (Underwater Warfare) M C MORTIMER
Warrant Officer 1st Class R SCOTT, Royal Marines
Warrant Officer 1st Class (Seaman) S G SPENCE
Warrant Officer 1st Class (Weapon Engineering Artificer) G D STEPHEN
Lieutenant (now Acting Lieutenant Commander) Jed STONE, RN
Lieutenant Commander Chris TWEED, RN
Warrant Officer 1st Class (Marine Engineering Artificer) P WINTON
Lieutenant Commander (Sea Cadet Corps) W G WYLIE, RNR

Royal Red Cross 2nd Class (ARRC)

Lieutenant Debra EMMERSON, QARNNS
Lieutenant Commander Chris ROBSON, QARNNS


ARMY

Appointments to the Military Division of the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire

As Knight Commander (CBE)

Brigadier Colin James BOAG Late Corps of Royal Engineers
Colonel James Euan CAMERON Late The Princess of Wales's Royal Regiment
Brigadier Anthony John FAITH OBE Late Royal Regiment of Artillery
Brigadier Mark Nicholas POUNTAIN Late Royal Regiment of Artillery
Brigadier Jonathan David SHAW Late The Parachute Regiment
Colonel Miles William Ellis WADE MBE Late The King's Royal Hussars

As Officers (OBE)

Colonel Paul Adrian Stewart CARTWRIGHT Late The Royal Highland Fusiliers
Major David Andrew COOPER The Parachute Regiment
Lieutenant Colonel Alan Thomas EVANS Royal Corps of Signals Territorial Army
Lieutenant Colonel Antony Paul FERRIS MBE Royal Corps of Signals
Lieutenant Colonel Mark Redman GOLDSACK MBE The Light Infantry
Lieutenant Colonel Christopher John GRIGGS The Royal Logistic Corps
Lieutenant Colonel Simon Lea HUMPHREY Royal Regiment of Artillery
Colonel Charles Peter Huntley KNAGGS Late Irish Guards
Lieutenant Colonel Peter James McGUIGAN The Royal Logistic Corps
Lieutenant Colonel Ian Alexander RIGDEN The Royal Gurkha Rifles
Lieutenant Colonel John Matthew ROCHELLE MC The Staffordshire Regiment
Lieutenant Colonel Andrew John Newman SIMKINS Army Air Corps

As Members (MBE)

Major Martin John ANNIS Army Physical Training Corps
Staff Sergeant Simon Peter ARGENT The Royal Logistic Corps Territorial Army
Warrant Officer Class 2 Paul Anthony BAYLISS The Royal Logistic Corps
Major Barry William BENNETT Royal Regiment of Artillery
Warrant Officer Class 2 Mark Steven BENNETT Army Physical Training Corps
Captain Richard BOOTH Royal Regiment of Artillery
Major Sheila Margaret Anne BRAINE The Royal Logistic Corps
Major David Francis BURGESS Corps of Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
Major Hugo Ian Moberly CLARK The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Warrant Officer Class 1 Philip COOMER The Royal Welsh Territorial Army
Staff Sergeant James Douglas CURRAN The Royal Logistic Corps Territorial Army
Major Crispin Michael DAVID The Royal Logistic Corps
Warrant Officer Class 2 Elizabeth Anne DEUCHARS Royal Army Dental Corps
Major Gordon Hutchinson DICK Army Air Corps
The Reverend David Andrew EATON Chaplain to the Forces (3rd Class) Royal Army Chaplains' Department Territorial Army
Warrant Officer Class 2 Dean Joseph GOLDSMITH The Princess of Wales's Royal Regiment
Staff Sergeant Kevin Gordon GROVE Adjutant General's Corps (Staff and Personnel Support Branch
Acting Colonel Robert Ian HORDLE Oxfordshire Army Cadet Force
Major Simon Tony HUTCHINGS The Royal Logistic Corps
Major Nicholas ILIC QGM The Light Infantry
Staff Sergeant Scott Alexander JAMES Corps of Royal Engineers
Warrant Officer Class 2 Carl David JEFFRIES Army Air Corps
Lieutenant Colonel David JENKINS Adjutant General's Corps (Educational and Training Services Branch)
Warrant Officer Class 2 Geoffrey Simpson JOHNSON Irish Guards
Acting Lieutenant Colonel Rowland Edward JONES St John's School Combined Cadet Force
Major Murray Ian McLEOD–JONES The Parachute Regiment
Captain Sean Charles KEILTY Royal Corps of Signals
Major Katherine Elisabeth KNELL Adjutant General's Corps (Educational and Training Services Branch)
Acting Major Mark KNIGHT Cambridgeshire Army Cadet Force
Colour Sergeant Margaret Alice LAKEMAN The Royal Irish Regiment
Warrant Officer Class 1 David Ian LONG Corps of Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
Colour Sergeant Peter David MAWBY The Parachute Regiment
Warrant Officer Class 2 Leonard John MAXWELL Royal Army Medical Corps
Major Robert Peter McDERMOTT Royal Regiment of Fusiliers
Warrant Officer Class 2 Francis McDEVITT The Royal Logistic Corps Territorial Army
Sergeant Ian Alexander McNEE Corps of Royal Engineers
Major Adam David McRAE The Royal Logistic Corps
Warrant Officer Class 2 Sean Michael MEAKER Small Arms School Corps
Lieutenant Colonel Michael Gillespie Carew O'DWYER Irish Guards
Major David QUINN BEM Corps of Royal Engineers
Staff Sergeant Stephen James ROBERTS Royal Corps of Signals
Captain Peter ROBINSON The Yorkshire Regiment
Warrant Officer Class 2 Steven Alan ROBINSON Royal Corps of Signals
Major Peter Derek SAMUEL TD Royal Army Medical Corps Territorial Army
Major James Alastair SCOTT The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Warrant Officer Class 2 Steven Trevor SHEPHERD Adjutant Generals' Corps (Royal Military Police)
Major John Sean SINCLAIR General List Territorial Army
Warrant Officer Class 2 Henry Rankill THOMAS Adjutant General's Corps (Staff and Personnel Support Branch) Territorial Army
Major George Thomas Hamilton TWEEDIE The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Major Donald Sylvester URQUHART TD The Royal Logistic Corps Territorial Army
Major Marion Mowbray WILSON Queen Alexandra's Royal Army Nursing Corps Territorial Army
Major Steven Peter WOOD Army Air Corps

Queen's Volunteer Reserves Medal (QVRM)

Captain Peter John BLAKE TD Royal Yeomanry Territorial Army
Captain Stephen Leonard ELLIS The Royal Green Jackets Territorial Army
Colonel Roger Alan HOOD TD Late The Royal Logistic Corps Territorial Army
Lieutenant Colonel Hugh John ROBERTSON TD Royal Corps of Signals Territorial Army
Major Mark Nigel George RUSSELL Honourable Artillery Company Territorial Army
Corporal James Graham SAMSON Corps of Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers Territorial Army
Lieutenant Colonel Richard William WILSON TD Royal Regiment of Artillery Territorial Army


ROYAL AIR FORCE

Appointments to the Military Division of the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire

As Knight Commander (CBE)

Group Captain Paul Oborn Royal College of Defence Studies
Group Captian Robert Kemp QVRM AE RAuxAF Headquarters Strike Command
Air Cdre Paul Thomas MBE Headquarters Strike Command

As Officers (OBE)

Group Captian Sue Bonell Armed Forces Personnel Administration Agency
Wing Commander Mark Brown Permanent Joint Headquarters
Wing Commander Keith Cocksey Royal Air Force Marham
Wing Commander Robert Cowell Directorate of Air Staff
Wing Commander Angela Hawley Defence Procurement Agency
Wing Commander Andrew Kay Headquarters Strike Command
Wing Commander Robert NoelRoyal Air Force Kinloss

As Members (MBE)

Sergeant Graeme Anderson Royal Air Force Brize Norton
Warrant Officer Ian Brown Royal Air Force Marham
Squadron Leader Mark Cable Royal Air Force
Chief Technician Richard Chaffey Royal Air Force Coningsby
Squadron Leader Stephen Clucas Joint Services Command and Staff College
Flight Sergeant Craig Gall 16 Air Assault Brigade
Squadron Leader Shaun Harris Royal Air Force High Wycombe
Chief Technician Jason Hill Defence Explosive Ordnance Disposal School
Squadron Leader Peter Johnson Permanent Joint Headquarters
Squadron Leader Richard Jones Royal Air Force High Wycombe
Master Aircrew Gordon Mackenzie Royal Air Force Odiham
Sergeant Debra Manning Royal Air Force Lossiemouth
Squadron Leader Robert Moorhouse Joint Support Unit Basrah
Master Aircrew Timothy Samwell Royal Air Force Benson
Flight Sergeant John Shean Chief of the Air Staff
Warrant Officer David Smith Royal Air Force Benson
Sergeant Joseph Stanfield Armed Forces Career Office Glasgow
Wing Commander Geoffrey Smith RAFR Royal Air Force



CIVILIANS IN DEFENCE

Knight Bachelor (Kt)

Professor Roy Malcolm Anderson, FRS  Ministry of Defence

Officers of the Order of the British Empire (OBE)

Lieutenant Colonel Simon David Richard Wynn BREWIS, MBE Army Benevolent Fund
John FRANCIS Royal Air Force Museum
James William HESELDEN Director, Hesco Bastion - for services to the Defence Industry and to Charity
Geoffrey LEACH Ministry of Defence
Malcolm O’CONNELL Ministry of Defence
Professor Christopher John PEEL lately Technical Director, QinetiQ - for services to the Defence and Aerospace Industries
John REILLY Ministry of Defence
Alan WIGNALL Ultra Electronics Ltd - for services to the Defence Industry
Ms Nicolette WOODHEAD Ministry of Defence 

Members of the Order of the British Empire (MBE) 

Alan Herbert BATES, DFM -  for services to the Warsaw 44 Club
William Jason BATES Royal British Legion
Mrs Valerie Ann BISHOP Ministry of Defence
Gerald Robin Arthur FERRETT Royal British Legion
Mrs Sarah Jane FORT Ministry of Defence
Andrew John GILLMAN Ministry of Defence
Marvin John GOWDY St John Ambulance Brigade
Mrs Gillian GRIGG - for services to War Pensioners
Thomas Alexander HENDERSON Babcock Engineering Services - for services to the Defence Industry
Ms Karen HILL Ministry of Defence
Mrs Kathleen Una JOHNSON - for services to the Royal Navy
Squadron Leader Norman Roger LANGDON, BEM, RAF (Ret'd) Royal Air Force Benevolent Fund
Christopher LEDGER - for services to the Sea  Cadet Corps
William Jeffrey Holmes LODGE Royal British Legion
Michael Hugh McATEER Ministry of Defence
Kenneth McKENZIE-CYRUS - for services to the Royal Hospital Chelsea
Mrs Ann NEEDLE - for services to the Soldiers', Sailors' and Airmen's Families Association
Mrs Kornelia PATRICKSON HIVE Information Officer
Samuel Edwin PEAT Royal British Legion in Warwickshire
Mrs Winifred Anne PLUMMER - for services to the Soldiers', Sailors' and Airmen's Families Association
Thomas Edward REYNOLDS - for services to the Burma Star Association
Alan Jeffrey SMITH SELEX Integrated Systems - for services to the Defence Industry
Mrs Juliette SPILLER - for services to the Soldiers', Sailors' and Airmen's Families Association
Robin John STIGGEAR Ministry of Defence
Ms Kathleen THOMPSON Ministry of Defence
Dr Mark TURNER - for services to the Defence Industry
Bernard WALDRON Manufacturing (UK) / MBDA - for Services to the Defence Industry
Mrs Susan Annie WILMORE - for services to the Royal Marines Band
Bryan Pierce WILSON, ERD - for services to the Soldiers', Sailors' and Airmen's Families Association
Mrs Janet WREN British Red Cross Society


----------

